# baltic pharmaceuticals!!??



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

anybody used this lab? Manufactured in poland acoording to the box. Very professional packaging, blister packs. Got oxys and anavar just seeing if anyone has used cant find much info on them.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Wh33lz said:


> anybody used this lab? Manufactured in poland acoording to the box. Very professional packaging, blister packs. Got oxys and anavar just seeing if anyone has used cant find much info on them.


my source has just had this lab in....im about to start the halo....will post on here my review.the vials are 9ml and tabs 40count.this the same as yours mate


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

very fancy packaging, only seen theyre Clen, and user said they were potent.

this was about 2 years ago and at the time I did ask about Baltic pharma, reviews here mostly negative, something about the owners ripping sources off big time. Didn't look any further after that.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

jones105 said:


> my source has just had this lab in....im about to start the halo....will post on here my review.the vials are 9ml and tabs 40count.this the same as yours mate


Yes mate 40 tabs, please let me know how you find the halo, if they're bunk i might just pie mine off. A couple of my sources have just started stocking it.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> very fancy packaging, only seen theyre Clen, and user said they were potent.
> 
> this was about 2 years ago and at the time I did ask about Baltic pharma, reviews here mostly negative, something about the owners ripping sources off big time. Didn't look any further after that.


yeah im a bit skeptical as not many seem to have used them, fancy packaging means f all if the product doesnt deliver! I felt PC oxys after swallowing the first pill lol so ill just have to try them and see i suppose


----------



## george198017 (Oct 11, 2013)

Had Methandrostenolone 10mg and Testosterone blend 250mg from Baltic pharmaceutical and i can tell you this stuff is working as hell!! The best gain i ever had....


----------



## #13 (Sep 19, 2013)

george198017 said:


> Had Methandrostenolone 10mg and Testosterone blend 250mg from Baltic pharmaceutical and i can tell you this stuff is working as hell!! The best gain i ever had....


Thanks for joining to tell us that, where are you from by the way....


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Im using baltic at the moment its really good stuff the parabolan is potent


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Baltic orals are very potent,their oxymetholone reminded me of the pharma version ''oxybolone'' i used few years back.Their halo also made me very aggressive both in gym and bed


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

adpolice said:


> Baltic orals are very potent,their oxymetholone reminded me of the pharma version ''oxybolone'' i used few years back.Their halo also made me very aggressive both in gym and bed


ha damn it ended up selling my oxys from them and getting alpha pharma ones instead


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

You will struggle to find anything better. But in a world of multi bottles and 50mg var I imagine people will ovre look them!


----------



## nandrodeca1979 (Oct 19, 2013)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> You will struggle to find anything better. But in a world of multi bottles and 50mg var I imagine people will ovre look them!


Well, i got f-cked too many times by ugls so I prefer to pay some extra money and buy pharma grade staff,,,especially if produced in the eu.


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

Wh33lz said:


> ha damn it ended up selling my oxys from them and getting alpha pharma ones instead


Same thing here. Trying to find some info about them in almost every forum. im currently using their products and im satisfied.for sure better than alpha but im a bit skeptical -too- as they are new on the market. time will tell i suppose


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

george198017 said:


> Had Methandrostenolone 10mg and Testosterone blend 250mg from Baltic pharmaceutical and i can tell you this stuff is working as hell!! The best gain i ever had....


What a first post


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

SteveXX said:


> Same thing here. Trying to find some info about them in almost every forum. im currently using their products and im satisfied.for sure better than alpha but im a bit skeptical -too- as they are new on the market. time will tell i suppose


Another first post !


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

nandrodeca1979 said:


> Well, i got f-cked too many times by ugls so I prefer to pay some extra money and buy pharma grade staff,,,especially if produced in the eu.


2nd here VeryIntresting how all those first time posters all come to same thread:lol:


----------



## Cadey (Apr 6, 2013)

I asked about this the other day no one replied . I have 5 amps of their prop that a mate gave me just wondered if anyone had used it before I jab it up  pic here


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

benki11 said:


> Another first post !


Man, it *is* the only thread on google, for this type of thing (well there is another one from the nandroguy in elitfitness but thats after i asked here).

Anyway, its been a few weeks now, im going the old fashioned way, sustanon, deca, anadrol and it looks good up until now. I've put something like 10kg probably quite a bit of water. But then again i was out of the game for some time.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

george198017 said:


> Had Methandrostenolone 10mg and Testosterone blend 250mg from Baltic pharmaceutical and i can tell you this stuff is working as hell!! The best gain i ever had....


hahaha it seems nothing changes when you still get classic first posts like this :lol:


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

Khaos said:


> hahaha it seems nothing changes when you still get classic first posts like this :lol:


yeah&#8230;well, do you remember what was going on right after british dragon closed shop (for the first time, 2005 or so) and all those UGL where trying to replace? Funny as hell.

What i DID miss though was the era of alpha pharma and all the generic pharma companies (baltic, china pharma etc), it was a new era for me. It had to go somewhere though, fill the gap left from norma and the other greek companies that stopped producing/trading.

Imho its a step in the right direction.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

SteveXX said:


> yeah&#8230;well, do you remember what was going on right after british dragon closed shop (for the first time, 2005 or so) and all those UGL where trying to replace? Funny as hell.
> 
> What i DID miss though was the era of alpha pharma and all the generic pharma companies (baltic, china pharma etc), it was a new era for me. It had to go somewhere though, fill the gap left from norma and the other greek companies that stopped producing/trading.
> 
> Imho its a step in the right direction.


??? seriously....we are on two different wavelengths.....................


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

> ??? seriously....we are on two different wavelengths.....................


im not sure i understand you


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Gonna try thus lab next week my source says it g2g but only

trying it yourself can really determine the quality!!

Will post a write up on this thread which ive subscribed to!!


----------



## sion_lewis (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm currently using their test prop. Amazing stuff. Been having a ml every 3 day's for 2 weeks and I have never had gains like this from test prop. Will be using Baltic pharmaceutical again. 10 out of 10 !!!!!!


----------



## Anthony23 (Jan 19, 2014)

Really good quality tried their prop and now doin their test blend on week two of the test blend and seems to just started kicking in strength an bodyweight has gone up!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Smh


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I think I had their test prop a few years ago. It was ok I guess... Didn't really notice anything major happen but my diet was poor then.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

DazUKM said:


> Smh


Same Avi. Awkward :laugh:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Same Avi. Awkward :laugh:


Haha, he's just too good


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Was told about this lab the other week did bit of research, have there own website but no products, can't see it coming from poland, this will just be to make it look more pharma grade and of put the scent of any third party's, sounds like people where promoting it before they even had any! lets see what happens,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my source has just got this stuff in i am off now but might give it a try on my next cycle, it looks more like competition for AP rather than the normal UGL type products though


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Its made it up our way also, looks the part but all the people I know using are the poor diet, out on the weekend, only train chest, shoulders and arm types.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Its made it up our way also, looks the part but all the people I know using are the poor diet, out on the weekend, only train chest, shoulders and arm types.


Didn't realise it was made up hull way mate....

Did you use baltic para to compare it to alpha pharma para?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

didnt baltic pharma fcuk aload of people off by scamming them some years ago?


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> didnt baltic pharma fcuk aload of people off by scamming them soon years ago?


Not sure but I know they get a lot of good feedback now mate.

Clubber...your on AP Parabolan......would you say it's deffo the best tren you've used even at like 3 amps a week as I usually run tren at like 500 or so.

Thanks


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> didnt baltic pharma fcuk aload of people off by scamming them soon years ago?


They sure did


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

GetSuperBig said:


> Didn't realise it was made up hull way mate....
> 
> Did you use baltic para to compare it to alpha pharma para?


No mate, didn ant to take the chance. Ap para only for me.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Spawn of Haney said:


> No mate, didn ant to take the chance. Ap para only for me.


Right ok.

Is baltic made in hull then?

I'm gonna get some AP tren as everyone says it's the best tren on the market....would you agree from your experience on it?

It's just a lot of oil isn't it


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

GetSuperBig said:


> Right ok.
> 
> Is baltic made in hull then?
> 
> ...


I don't think it is mate just know a lad in the gym is selling it. Seen a few of there bits n bobs and they look quite good. Reasonable on price too but i'd rather stick to what I know.

In y experience i'd say its the best drug out there at this time.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

GetSuperBig said:


> Not sure but I know they get a lot of good feedback now mate.
> 
> Clubber...your on AP Parabolan......would you say it's deffo the best tren you've used even at like 3 amps a week as I usually run tren at like 500 or so.
> 
> Thanks


still too early for me to say TBH. Ive been on cycle for 3/4 weeks now so the Para should be kicking in properly now. Plus im using Tri-Tren in between Para days.

weight has dropped, body shape has changed, some nights, like last night, were full of nightmares so sides are kicking in.

im only doing 3x para jabs a week so not a high dose of it really + 3x Tri-Tren shots.

i do sometimes think maybe a high dose of a good Tren-Acetate or Tri-Tren would have been better? Still, im happy with results so far so be sticking with it for about month or so at least.


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> didnt baltic pharma fcuk aload of people off by scamming them some years ago?


most probably you re confusing balkan with baltic mate... indeed balkan ripped off a lot of people... on the othre hand baltic is new on the market and up to now they have quite good rep


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

SteveXX said:


> most probably you re confusing balkan with baltic mate... indeed balkan ripped off a lot of people... on the othre hand baltic is new on the market and up to now they have quite good rep


ahh, your right. Cheers bud, got wires crossed for a moment there. Easily done with those names :wacko:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SteveXX said:


> most probably you re confusing balkan with baltic mate... indeed balkan ripped off a lot of people... on the othre hand baltic is new on the market and up to now they have quite good rep


yes i remember Balkan ripping people off, thank god for that as i just got some of the baltic stuff in....


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Joyma40 said:


> Hi
> 
> Am new in here
> 
> ...


i 'm starting it this week .. friends gave me a nice feedback


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Joyma40 said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> How much anavar I need a day?
> 
> ...


is this year first cycle?

50mg per day is a good dose


----------



## macnerd (May 23, 2014)

how do you order from balkan anyway.. website isn't in english


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

its not balkan. baltic is a different company


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Using a few of there products at the moment

Ill try to get some pic up but all 100% as they should be


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I use nothing else,always spot on,helps that I have a friend that works for them :thumb:


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

thoon said:


> Using a few of there products at the moment
> 
> Ill try to get some pic up but all 100% as they should be


what hat stuff you using bud? I will need another wee bit of tren hex for my last few weeks I'm using createc tren hex ATM 4amps a week and it's leathal but might try alpha pharmas or baltics tren hex just to see if any difference


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I use nothing else,always spot on,helps that I have a friend that works for them :thumb:


What compounds from Baltic do you recommend to be better than all others from competitors ?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

How are people getting on with this lab?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

There oxys was crap but there ten hex seems to be doing its job.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> still too early for me to say TBH. Ive been on cycle for 3/4 weeks now so the Para should be kicking in properly now. Plus im using Tri-Tren in between Para days.
> 
> weight has dropped, body shape has changed, some nights, like last night, were full of nightmares so sides are kicking in.
> 
> ...


Sorry to bring up an old thread... but what did you think of their para then? It was probably hard to distinguish running tr-tren too.

All my sources are out of AP para at the moment and can get this.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

dbaird said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread... but what did you think of their para then? It was probably hard to distinguish running tr-tren too.
> 
> All my sources are out of AP para at the moment and can get this.


hand on heart, i wont be using it again. Would use a decent Tren-ace over Para.

AP para is 76mg in 1.5ml, a good tren-ace is 100mg per 1ml. So i could have doubled the strength of the Para by using 1.5ml of tren-ace instead. 150mg in 1.5ml


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> hand on heart, i wont be using it again. Would use a decent Tren-ace over Para.
> 
> AP para is 76mg in 1.5ml, a good tren-ace is 100mg per 1ml. So i could have doubled the strength of the Para by using 1.5ml of tren-ace instead. 150mg in 1.5ml


Have you used the AP para? I find it very easy on the sides, except for blood pressure. I just wondered if the baltic para stacked up against the AP para. I had 2 boxes of AP left and stupidly started them without checking the stock of my sources. I have about 10 days to sort it out lol, could switch to ace but was happy on the AP.


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Lots of this in naarwich at present seems good stuff especially the VAR


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

yeh if it was test e I was looking for I wouldn't be so bothered. but ordering 4 weeks of parabolin, which is known for being faked... I was a bit nervous on taking the plunge.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

dbaird said:


> Have you used the AP para? I find it very easy on the sides, except for blood pressure. I just wondered if the baltic para stacked up against the AP para. I had 2 boxes of AP left and stupidly started them without checking the stock of my sources. I have about 10 days to sort it out lol, could switch to ace but was happy on the AP.


yeah used AP, like i said i wouldnt bother again, tren-ace would do the job.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Bumping and old thread Is anyone using these a the moment


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

zak1990 said:


> Bumping and old thread Is anyone using these a the moment


i have just used there Prop and have had good results with there Para (i ran the same cycle as i did back in 2011 but with AP) i thought the BP was better than the AP Para....

i have just got some of there orals to run in my next cycle.....


----------



## nandrodeca1979 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sample W001787

Sample W001904


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

They check out on wedinos good to no


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what i have used of there range has been spot on, i have been impressed mostly with there Test Prop and Parabolan....


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Be wanting to try Baltic for a while now.


----------



## sc0rcher (May 29, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> what i have used of there range has been spot on, i have been impressed mostly with there Test Prop and Parabolan....


hi, is there any pip with the props?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sc0rcher said:


> hi, is there any pip with the props?


No nothing above the pain from sticking soft tissue with an inch of steal


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I pretty much use them for everything now,always been spot on and practically no sides or pain.


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ive been using baltic for over a year now with great results @Pscarb


----------



## sc0rcher (May 29, 2014)

Cool.. Gonna stock them up...


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

The parabolin g2g?


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

GAiinz said:


> The parabolin g2g?


this? anyone?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

They have been busted on Wedinos as offering Test E, with a bit of Prop and passing it off as Sustanon. This is a government funded organisation, so no bias on their part.

Only one sample was sent in too, if someone was going to discredit the lab, do you not think they would stopped at one sample..? They would have tampered with many samples.

As for the Test E/Prop (Sust) - you should make some gains off it, it's not bunk.

My issue residess in getting deliberately duped by Baltic... If true.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2015)

My experience of it is the parabolin is up there with AP version. The Oxys did nothing but they was peanuts.

The current Mr Universe used it throughout his prep I know that.


----------



## predator79 (Mar 7, 2014)

Archaic said:


> They have been busted on Wedinos as offering Test E, with a bit of Prop and passing it off as Sustanon. This is a government funded organisation, so no bias on their part.
> 
> Only one sample was sent in too, if someone was going to discredit the lab, do you not think they would stopped at one sample..? They would have tampered with many samples.
> 
> ...


I checked wedinois i only find winny and oxys and both came out ok


----------



## predator79 (Mar 7, 2014)

Archaic said:


> They have been busted on Wedinos as offering Test E, with a bit of Prop and passing it off as Sustanon. This is a government funded organisation, so no bias on their part.
> 
> Only one sample was sent in too, if someone was going to discredit the lab, do you not think they would stopped at one sample..? They would have tampered with many samples.
> 
> ...


Re checked found it hope was a different batch to mine i start pinning monday.


----------



## nandrodeca1979 (Oct 19, 2013)

As ive said i switched to scirox for the main part of my cycle due to cost reduction,,, but i'm still keeping test e from baltic,,,

I had new stock in today and noticed a scratch off label for authentication on the back side,,, has anyone same boxes to mine? btw they are 5amps per box,,, everything else seems the same


----------



## nandrodeca1979 (Oct 19, 2013)

Also the codes come back ok at the site


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

I am currently on the Para and cyp.... both VERY good! this is now my choice of lab. my first experiences with their orals over a year ago were good, then I got some oxy's that just wernt right... very loose and crumbled/fall apart when popping them out so I dont bother with the orals anymore.


----------



## nandrodeca1979 (Oct 19, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> I am currently on the Para and cyp.... both VERY good! this is now my choice of lab. my first experiences with their orals over a year ago were good, then I got some oxy's that just wernt right... very loose and crumbled/fall apart when popping them out so I dont bother with the orals anymore.


Your injectable boxes have an authntication code mate or not?


----------



## alex9837 (Mar 23, 2015)

I am getting Baltic parabolin. will 76mg twice a week be enough to have a decent effect. currently using sustanon 250mg every 5 days. and 1oomg tren ace eod. not sure how good ugl oils im using at the minute though so gonna get Baltic instead.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

alex9837 said:


> I am getting Baltic parabolin. will 76mg twice a week be enough to have a decent effect. currently using sustanon 250mg every 5 days. and 1oomg tren ace eod. not sure how good ugl oils im using at the minute though so gonna get Baltic instead.


 Run one amp mon/wed/fri

I ran it like this and was happy with it, i had pretty much zero sides to speak of other than night sweats and a little shortness of breathe.

2 amps is too little imho.


----------

